# Which one should I go for next?



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 12, 2010)

I really wanna buy a new perfume, I've managed to narrow it down to a few but need help to actually choose one as I'm being rather indecisive as I like them all.

I normally go for quite sweet, heavy perfumes but I also like lighter fruitier scents.

Any other recommendations are welcome.


----------



## my_adored (Sep 13, 2010)

I love Michael Kors 'Very Hollywood'. Been wanting it for forever!


----------



## Aijuswhanakno (Sep 16, 2010)

I love the Harajuku scents.


----------



## Eleentje (Sep 19, 2010)

I don't really know all of these scents, so Ive voted for one I really like myself (Dior Addict is quite nice too, but I had to choose one).
My friend simply loves her Michael Kors perfume! I've had Michael Kors Black tester myself, and it had an amazing smell and staying power!


----------

